# We lose



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Here's my feelings on it: We didn't deserve to win, simple as that. So, Fisher throws in a miracle shot and wins for the Lakers, but you know what, we deserved it. 


This team has crapped out since game two, and it's time to start thinking about our offseason. If we somehow pull out of this mess, awesome, but you won't see me putting any money on the Spurs to do it.


We didn't deserve to win. Give credit where credit is due, and just take it like a man. You won't hear excuses from me, and that's for damn sure. The better team is now in control of the series.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

You're taking it better than me, and I'm not a Spurs fan. I actually had just this little feeling in the back of my head when I saw that there was still enough time to catch and shoot for them, and I kept hoping it was just a bad feeling -- sadly, it came true. I do agree that the Lakers should've won the game, though I'm not happy to see them do so.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

ohh my goodness! yes its was a very awful outcome... but it's not over 'till its over! look the spurs made an awesome run! i still think the spurs has the chance to win it! COME ON SPURS FANS!


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Here's my feelings on it: We didn't deserve to win, simple as that. So, Fisher throws in a miracle shot and wins for the Lakers, but you know what, we deserved it.
> 
> 
> ...


You said everything... we did not deserve to win. They played better than us, simply.

It´s really time to think about our offseason. 

What in my opinion we should do:

1) Renew with Ginobili. The man is a monster, and deserve to be in our starting lineup. With Parker-Manu-Duncan we´ll have San Antonio´s big trio, and also keep a talented roster will keep the team on the track after titles.
2) Try to sign Nick Van Exel, just for one season (later I´ll explain the reason). We don´t have a good reserve in the pg spot, and Van Exel would help us a lot when Parker isn´t in a good day.
3) Keep cap to look for McGrady in 2005. Everyone knows that he wants to play in a strong team, and we all know that he and Duncan have a good relationship. With Parker - McGrady- Manu - Duncan - Rasho, we´d initiate our own dinasty.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>XxMia_9xX</b>!
> ohh my goodness! yes its was a very awful outcome... but it's not over 'till its over! look the spurs made an awesome run! i still think the spurs has the chance to win it! COME ON SPURS FANS!


We have chances, but we aren´t playing to win it all...

Unfortunatelly I lost my hopes after Fisher´s shot.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Disappointing*

No, the Spurs did not deserve to win. But nonetheless, it could have been a dynasty had that shot not fallen tonight. Now the Lakers dynasty is back and they will win a title.

The Spurs are dead for this season. Period.

For next year, re-sign Ginobili, try and get Kobe (assuming he's not convicted) and try and get Kris Humphries in the draft. There's a chance he might fall to them.

I agree that McGrady is another nice option.


----------



## Grey (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not a Spurs fan, so don't complain that they're whining about the officiating.

I recorded the game on my PC, mpeg2, 30fps. With .4 seconds remaining, that meant Fisher needed to shoot the ball in 12 frames. It took him 22 frames (.7 seconds).


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*The shot counts*

You might be right, Grey, but the only thing that matters as far as the officials are concerned, is that light and the clock. Clearly, the replays showed that the ball had left his hand before the light came on and the shot clock showed 0.0. So the shot counts

If the moron running the clock started it too late, that is just bad luck.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: The shot counts*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> You might be right, Grey, but the only thing that matters as far as the officials are concerned, is that light and the clock. Clearly, the replays showed that the ball had left his hand before the light came on and the shot clock showed 0.0. So the shot counts
> 
> If the moron running the clock started it too late, that is just bad luck.


well the "moron" was a guy the spurs hired. And its been said here that Duncan made his shot with .8 left yet the Lakers only had .4 left. These tenth of seconds' are always lost at the end of the game. Its human error.


----------



## Grey (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The shot counts*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> If the moron running the clock started it too late, that is just bad luck.


That "moron" would be one of the three refs who starts the clock with a remote controlled device.

I saw on SportsCenter that the Spurs have filed an official protest, claiming that the clock started too late. They're right, but it's not going to change the outcome of that game.

If anything, maybe the league will consider some sort of rule change. It's happened before.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

it won't change the outcome of the game, but it would sure give refs a little warning about calls on game 6, like the refs would call it more fair because eyes are on them...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> You're taking it better than me, and I'm not a Spurs fan. I actually had just this little feeling in the back of my head when I saw that there was still enough time to catch and shoot for them, and I kept hoping it was just a bad feeling -- sadly, it came true. I do agree that the Lakers should've won the game, though I'm not happy to see them do so.


I had that same exact feeling and I didn't want to acknowledge it. Man


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: The shot counts*



> Originally posted by <b>Grey</b>!
> 
> 
> That "moron" would be one of the three refs who starts the clock with a remote controlled device.
> ...


That's the same thing i've been telling people. That's the only thing they could do.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## Blue Bear (Dec 4, 2003)

Great game Spurs, sorry about the outcome. The last 4 minutes was some of the most incredible b/ball I've ever seen. Duncan's shot unbelieveable. Fisher didn't even know where the basket was. How could that shot have found it's way into the net? Is God a Lakers fan? 

You guys got to suck it up & get it togther. No way do I want to see the Lakers win another championship. If you don't stop them there isn't anybody in the East that can.

Cum'on Spurs, get it together. Would it help any to put the Lakers in Grizz uni's? :grinning:


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

*Re: The shot counts*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> If the moron running the clock started it too late, that is just bad luck.


Are you kidding? The clock is started by a human. Do you really expect a person to start the clock exactly when it touches Fish's hands? If D. Fish really got the shot off in .7 seconds like Grey claims, then that means the "moron" running the clock was off by .3 seconds. The average human reaction time is between 0.45 and 0.6 seconds. So if you take that into consideration, the "moron" actually started the clock before he saw Fish touch the ball. Catch my drift?


----------



## Sha-Kobe O'Bryant (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Disappointing*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> For next year, re-sign Ginobili, try and get Kobe (assuming he's not convicted) and try and get Kris Humphries in the draft. There's a chance he might fall to them.


If things work out for him in Eagle, Kobe's not leaving the Lakers.


----------

